# chef de cellule



## simenon

Salve a tutti. Come chiamereste in italiano un "chef de cellule"? L'ambientazione è il carcere, quindi "cellule" è la cella, e credo che intenda un detenuto che ha ottenuto (per volere dei carcerieri o per organizzazione interna dei detenuti stessi) il ruolo di capo. La frase intera in cui compare l'espressione è questa:
"Je remercie ici vivement les codétenus avec qui j'ai partagé les 40 semaines de mon incarcération à Jogjakarta, et, en particulier, le chef de cellule M.B., qui a interdit aux prisonniers de l'étage de me sodomiser et m'a enseigné les subtilités de l'emploi des retardateurs planté dans un pain de plastic".
Non mi viene in mente, ammesso che lo conosca, il nome italiano di questo ruolo (pur presente in tanti film). "Capo cella" non mi convince. O si dice così?


----------



## Nunou

Non ne ho idea Simenon,
mai stata in galera finora...
Scherzi a parte, ora provo a pensarci su....

Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho trovato in rete qualche occorrenza di capo-cella, con riferimento a carceri "esotiche", cioè in nazioni diciamo "meno umanitarie".


----------



## simenon

Sì, lo ho trovate anche io. Nei libri sono una trentina, alcuni anche importanti (Tolstoj), però chissà se c'è un termine più diffuso. Ma secondo te, Matou, questo "chef de cellule" è chef per decisione dei compagni di cella (magari perché è temuto o per altri motivi) o perché collabora con i carcerieri (tipo i kapò dei campi di concentramento)? L'espressione in francese implica uno dei due sensi o potrebbe significare tutte e due le cose?
Nunou, aspetto la tua illuminazione, intanto grazie del pensiero.


----------



## matoupaschat

Dai, Sim, cominci a conoscermi, la risposta è che non posso respingerne uno a colpo sicuro , comunque vedo una certa ironia nella dichiarazione del tizio, dunque sarei propenso a considerare il "capo-cella" come kapò, tanto, la parola mi era venuta in mente immediatamente. Riguardo alla diffusione, basta dire che già in francese "chef de cellule" non mi sembra comune, ma sono come Nunou, poco "edotto in materia" .


----------



## Nunou

Ciao simenon, ciao Matou,
l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata quella di chiedermi come fa un capo-cella a tenere a bada tutto un piano della prigione. Ho trovato anche io i riferimenti sul net e pensavo anche a capo braccio / capo dei detenuti ma il termine francese non ha niente a che fare con questo. Avrei pensato anche a capo-cellula ma di solito si riferisce ad altre circostanze non alla prigione. 
Credo che alla fine capo-cella sia l'unica soluzione, il fatto che in certe situazioni ci siano connivenze da parte dei guardiani mi pare praticamente ovvio, nei film questi personaggi sono di solito i più violenti/potenti malavitosi (ad esempio un capo gang / un capo mafia ecc.  ecc. ) e a volte anche gli stessi guardiani hanno paura di loro. Di più non saprei davvero dire...  

Buona serata!


EDIT:..però...la storia del plastico/esplosivi mi fa pensare ugualmente a un capo-cellula, riesci a capire cosa faceva questo  M.B. prima di finire in prigione? Se era un terrorista o faceva parte di una qualche organizzazione, quella "qualifica" potrebbe anche essere riferita a questo. Boh...


----------



## simenon

Alllora, innanzi tutto grazie a tutti e due. Per quello che dice Matou, sì, è ironico. Questa parte del testo è tutta dominata dall'ironia. L'autore ringrazia una serie di persone spiegando il motivo per cui gli è grato, e spesso questo motivo è ironico. Quanto alle ipotesi di Nunou, è vero, probabilmente lui è un terrorista, un sovversivo (non si sa con certezza, perché sappiamo solo quello che deduciamo dai ringraziamenti, che è molto vario, ma è pur vero che nel libro si parla sempre di persone che stanno o sono state in prigione per motivi politici) e probabilmente anche l'altro "le chef de cellule" è un detenuto "politico", ma penso comunque che l'espressione si riferisca alla prigione (cella, braccio, ecc) perché non credo che uno in base alla suo ruolo di capo in una cellula terroristica abbia autorità all'interno della prigione. MI sembra più probabile che in quanto "capo-cella" (o come si dice) si prenda la briga di difendere i suoi "sottoposti" dalle prepotenze dei detenuti delle altre celle, magari accordandosi con gli altri capo-cella. E, a proposito del plastico, ma secondo voi in "les subtilités de l'emploi des retardateurs planté dans un pain de plastic", "les subtilités" è un plurale che sta per un singolare (il trucco, l'astuzia) o è un vero plurale (in questo caso non capisco bene il senso: le subdole potenzialità?)?


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me è un plurale, sono le varie modalità d'uso, che differiscono talvolta per sottilissimi dettagli, non individuabili se non dagli esperti.
Buona giornata a tutte e due! Spero che tu stia meglio, Nunou...


----------



## simenon

Ah, grazie. Che ne dici di "i segreti"? Vabbè, magari apro un'altra discussione su questo, sennò finisce che andiamo fuori tema.


----------



## matoupaschat

"I segreti", mi sembra un'ottima soluzione, magari in accoppiata con un aggettivo: tutti, minimi, piccoli, ecc.


----------



## Nunou

Buongiorno a tutti e due! 
segreti può andare benone ma secondo me sono piuttosto delle "sottigliezze/ piccole astuzie"...

P.S.: Grazie Matou...ora va meglio! Mi sono già rimessa "all'opera"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Avrei detto la stessa cosa, ma, non so perché, mi sono immaginato che non fosse giusto...


----------



## simenon

Ciao a tutti e due. Certo _sottigliezze _è la traduzione alla lettera di _subtilités_, ma (anche senza considerare il resto della frase) vi convince: "mi ha insegnato le sottigliezze dell'uso dei ritardatori inseriti/conficcati in un panetto di plastico". Naturalmente ce l'ho già scritto nelle alternative, ma per me non ha molto senso. Anche _astuzie _l'ho già fra le alternative e anche _finezze_. Ma temo di essere troppo fuori tema quindi ora apro un nuovo post sull'argomento. Voilà: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2425754&p=12199527#post12199527


----------

